# MacGregor 26M



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone bought a Mac 26M? Any comments to share? Any tips on buying from internet sites?


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

MacGregor is a boat that many will say is poorly built. 

I say if you compare its rigging, mast, and other fittings to other boats in its size range you will draw the same conclusion.

I think you can do better for the same money.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The MacGregor 26 is neither a coastal boat, a racer, nor a live-aboard. It is, however a great trailer boat. 

She''s water-ballasted which means that the water can be drained from the boat and the ballast doesn''t have to be hauled along behind the car. She''s self-righting and unsinkable. She''s shallow draft (15" with the keel up, 5''7" down) to sail you in close to the shore of your favorite lake. 

If you have room for the trailor, you don''t have to pay slip fees. The mast can be stepped by one person with a block and tackle and a purchase rod. I put a jib downhaul and a boom vang on mine.

She has an enclosed head for a port-a-pot and a lot of room for 4 or 5 to sit and sleep in. You can stand up straight in her at anchor with the cabin top raised. And you can get MacGregor''s vinyl cabin cover with windows to cowl in the cabin top from rain and wind. In fact I would say the Mac 26 has easily twice the interior room of other boats its length. And she sails like a much bigger boat.

At one time the stainless steel keel pendant rusted through and I replaced it during a lunch haul-out. That''s the only time she''s had to be hauled. 

The Mac 26 definitely very well fills a niche amoung boaters. I once sailed a friends MacGregor on 90-mile wide, 5-foot deep Lake Okeechobee. We were the only sailboat on it. The only reason I would ever sell my Mac would be to get a blue-water boat. 

Charles


----------



## adjan (Aug 25, 2003)

All good points. I am particularly interested in the new mods made to the 26M as opposed to the older boats. Does anyone have experience or opinions of these? Is the new boat significantly better than the older one?

Good sailing


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

adjan,

It really is a personal taste as to which is better. I do have a new 26M and I feel that it is a huge step up from the 26X (larger engine, forward head, carpeted sides, etc...). The interior room is outstanding and it sails and powers excellent. I live in an area that may have little wind at times so my 70 hp Suzuki can get me home on a sunday afternoon in a hurry. Yes the 26M has up to 70hp rating! As to the previous messages, I feel that for the price the macgregor is an exceptional value with many boats still looking like new 10 years after they were sold! Furthermore, the other trailerables are too slow and offer no cabin space. I encourage all to at least look at this boat before they buy any other trailerable. For all you purests out there, Stop pouting when I fly by you at 20 knots and smile.


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

krvaught1,

What do you call a boat like that? A Bi-boat?,Wind-hammer?,Sailski?,Jetsail?,or possibly Morphahull? Don''t worry, if you past me doing 20 knots I won''t be pouting,I''ll be laughing ;^)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Need I say more? You sound like you care too much Stede. Stop pouting and understand that there are people out there that want to do both (power/sail). The Mac is a great boat for those people. If I were only looking at sailing then I would not buy the mac either. I would probably be in a Dana 24 or something that is built for a lifetime. Good sailing to you!


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

krvaught1,

Hey, I always say to "each his own." However,if you thought you were going to come aboard a sailing forum,make a wise-crack about "blowing by the pouting purist sailors at 20 knots" with your big ole 70 hp Suzuki, and not get a response,then you''re stranger than your convertible "does everything boat." Good motor-sailing to you!


----------



## doubleplay (Nov 9, 2001)

Well said Stede..
This is a sailors forum and anybody who enjoys sailing would not care if you fly by them or not...personally I dont...
If you want a planning hull go out there and buy a yourself a properly built speed boat and if you want to sail buy a sailboat and slow down..
Respectfully,
Al


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

I am laughing so hard that this guy thinks his big motor makes him a great sailor! Does the word "compensate" come to anyone else''s mind?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

So much anger on this site. I never said that I am an expert on sailing and clearly I am not. We are on a discussion board abut the new 26M and I am voicing my opinion. The fact is I have never called myself a purest. The mac works for me because I like to island hop in the San Jaun islands (Wa state) on the weekends. I also like to sail as much as I can. On Sunday afternoon I would never make it back in time to clean my boat up and get ready for work on Monday. When I retire in 30 years well then maybe I will look at sloooowing down. For now I have the best of both worlds. Why can''t you guys just respecet that? I respect your opinion.


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

krvaught1,

I can''t speak for others, but I can for myself. I don''t have a problem with your choice of boats, nor do I have a problem with anyone else that chooses to get one of the boats. I say if the boat works for you and makes you happy, than that''s great! I’ve seen the characteristics of many boats debated on this board. Sometimes toes do get stepped on whether intentional or not. Usually though if the debate is done in a constructive manor, it isn''t a problem. To make a negative statement like you did towards "pouting purist sailors" though on a sailing forum, wasn’t exactly a good way to convince others of the positive aspects of your boat,...and in essence - bad form.IMO, your statement was poorly worded and could only achieve a negative response, which I was happy to oblige in. (I can''t help myself, I also answer ringing telephones in empty phone booths) ;^) From what I understand, you live in a beautiful area to cruise. Enjoy your boat. When presenting it to others though, focus on the things that attracted you to the boat. Don’t try to strengthen your viewpoint by tearing down others. Cheers!


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

I think you said it quite well for any of us, Stede. 

As for you Krvaught1, you asked for respect, but you have to show it to others also...your comment did not reflect that. Sometimes it is hard to establish tone through this electronic media...all the more reason to be careful of your words and intent.
I can tell you though, if you spend your life rushing through it expecting a time to come later when you can slow down and enjoy it...well, you''re missing out on a lot...don''t wait for your life to start in the future...it''s happening now and there is alot more to it than increasing it''s speed.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

uhhh, Stede, are you a pouting purist sailor?

If so... then I probably was talking to you. If not, I was talking to those people who make statments like these:

"What do you call a boat like that? A Bi-boat?,Wind-hammer?,Sailski?,Jetsail?,or possibly Morphahull? Don''t worry, if you past me doing 20 knots I won''t be pouting,I''ll be laughing ;^)" 

Have a great weekend ~


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

krvaught1,

After reading your previous post that mentioned respect, I thought perhaps you were starting to understand the issue wasn''t about your boat at all.You must be very young,stupid,or possibly both.I see I was wasting my time.Think of me however you like,but it states on my license "Master of Steam,Motor or Auxiliary Sail Vessels" ;^)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Stede, lets not resort to name calling. I am sorry that it has gotten to this point. I will not reply to anymore messages on this subject. Good Luck and keep those sails up


----------

